

Ask HN: Apart from Amazon EC2, Rackspace and Joyent any other cloud provider? - fgblanch

I have used Amazon EC2 and Rackspace (Joyent not yet) , but I'm looking for some other Iaas (Infrastructure as a service) providers any ideas?
======
superjared
Storm On Demand has a pretty cool offering with decent prices. They even have
a "bare metal cloud".

<http://www.stormondemand.com/cloud-hosting/>

------
devspade
My company used GoGrid prior to me getting here. The anecdotal reviews were
very very bad. That being said I've never used them and it was 18 months + ago
so maybe they are better now.

We use EC2 _almost_ exclusively but do run some instances on Terremark
(<http://www.terremark.com/services/cloudcomputing.aspx>) just because we had
some issues a while back where EC2 wasn't letting us create new instances for
like a week and we wanted to have some insurance.

------
fgblanch
I've just found:

\- Microsoft azure
<http://www.microsoft.com/windowsazure/compute/default.aspx>

\- SoftLayer <http://www.softlayer.com/>

\- NewServer <http://www.newservers.com/>

------
strooltz
EngineYard - <http://engineyard.com>. they're built on top of EC2 and a little
pricey but their support/service is incredible and they make it a breeze to
deploy...

------
Rantenki
<http://www.citynetwork.se/city_cloud> in Sweden, presumably safer against
DMCA etc.

------
koenbok
<http://www.linode.com/index.cfm> is pretty good.

~~~
fgblanch
I knew about this one but we are looking for cpu/hour service.

It seems that linode only have monthly plans!

------
fragmede
Surprised no one else has mentioned Heroku and GAE yet.

~~~
fgblanch
They are not Infrastructure as a server providers. They provide platforms to
deploy applications

------
spooneybarger
there is <http://www.gogrid.com/> but i don't personally have any experience
using them.

